# Just got my driver license!



## Laila Taylor (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, that sure took me a long time. My mom forced me to get my permit at age 18, and I occasionally practiced with that for almost six years. I hated driving with a passion, and I'm still uncomfortable, but at least now I can go places I'm very familiar with. The main reason I got it is because my first job required it for transporting mentally ill patients. Although I ended up leaving there shortly (not confident enough), the job did motivate me to just _get it_ already.

I was still pretty nervous, so I went as early as possible (9am) so the traffic wasn't bad. I was somewhat relieved that my examiner was a woman because the male examiners looked unfriendly. After we walked out the building together, we bumped _smack _into each other because she thought the car was right in front of us, but it was a few spaces over. How embarrassing. xD

The road test itself was short and easy, except for the part when I had to back up straight after the 3-point turn. After three attempts, I still wasn't successful and hit the curb. I was thinking: _oh lord, she's going to fail me because of this._ My heart raced as I was trying to control my breathing, worrying if it sounded loud or unsteady.

When we got back, I ended up parking at the grocery store, a few blocks away from DMV. Oops. She got out and rushed ahead of me towards the building. Not a single word. Not even so much as a glance at me. I thought silence was a bad thing. When I caught up to her inside, she told me how much my license was, and then I was like... o_o _OMG THANKS!_. Gave the thumbs up to my mom who waited and was happily on my way. =D To think that I was afraid of that all these years... *shakes my head*


----------



## kennyc (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats! :boogie


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yay! You have your freedom now  I bet you can't stop smiling huh?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Wow congrats!!!!!! 

Driving can be fun, try to relax!! :boogie


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations! It's a wonderful feeling to finally get it especially after you've dreaded driving for so long. I was uncomfortable at first but now I actually enjoy it. With a liitle more time, you'll most likely feel more comfortable. Well done! :clap


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

That happened to me too when I first got my license. The driving proctor got out of the car and left without a word. I was left there wondering "Soooooooooooo...did I pass? :sus"

Congratulations, Laila! It really is a huge accomplishment, particularly for those of us with SA. I have always found driving to be a bit anxiety-provoking, but the independence is so worth it. No more having to ask people for rides! :clap


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

It's kind of like learning to ride a bicycle. A giant metal bicycle with flammable substances.


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

Yayyyyy!! I got mine a few months ago and I made a thread right after I got it haha. Congratulations and enjoy your new freedom!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Remember when I first got mine. It felt like I'd just been released from slavery or something. It was so awesome to be able to go anywhere I wanted to go. Even if I didn't have anywhere to go. Sometimes, I'd just drive. 

I miss driving.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Congratulations.

On a positive note, you never have to take a road test ever again! After this the DMV only tests your ability to wait like a herd of cattle upon renewal.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats! Big accomplishment!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Good for you. I didn't get mine until I was 30.


----------



## Laila Taylor (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks so much, you guys! Really appreciate it. I'm going to drive around today to see how I feel. It's going to be weird without one of my parents in the car, though. xD My goal is to drive 2 hours to my brother's house and surprise him big time. He doesn't know I got my license yet. Well, can't wait to get the official thing in the mail, though I dread my photo ID. =P


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats on getting your driver's liscense


----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

:clapCongrats on your achievement!
Makes me remember my days of driving school... thank god that's over ^^'


----------

